# Royal Canin woes...looking for an alternative



## scoopydoo (Sep 15, 2009)

So Royal Canin GR formula is all we've ever feed our Winston. Now all my sources for his food have nothing in stock due to manufacturing issues.
So, what would be a next best dry food choice for our boy? I've got to get this figured out this week. Thanks in advance 😀


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Purina pro plan, Eukanuba, Iams, or Hills


----------



## scoopydoo (Sep 15, 2009)

I was looking at Purina Pro Plan when we were out yesterday running errands. Is there a preference within the Pro Plan line for an almost 2 year old male golden? They seem to have quite a few different formulas.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

scoopydoo said:


> I was looking at Purina Pro Plan when we were out yesterday running errands. Is there a preference within the Pro Plan line for an almost 2 year old male golden? They seem to have quite a few different formulas.


The "sport" 30/20 formula is popular


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

PPP 30/20


----------



## Malcolm's Mom (Jul 14, 2012)

We had our boy on PPP 30/20 and it was like we were feeding him crack. Go go go! I switched him to the Focus formula for large breeds and he's doing great on that. If we were training intensely, doing agility or search and rescue etc., I would go back to the 30/20.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I have my girl on PPP large breed chicken.
She does very well on it. I planned to switch because of their formula change and my girls intolerance to certain changes. I was contacted by them and they said they were returning to their old formula and to look out for the same bag I was using to be back. I had bought two to keep me going for a while. They will go back to their old look so everyone knows it is the old formula. 

So if youard on PPP and notice a bag change, you might want to look online and see if it is the old formula they are switching back to or the new. If the bag changes on you and you were feeding the new, you will want to introduce the different formula slowly.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hildae said:


> Purina pro plan, Eukanuba, Iams, or Hills


What a sad world it would be if those were your only food choices....  

Fortunately they are not.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Megora said:


> What a sad world it would be if those were your only food choices....
> 
> Fortunately they are not.


Those are foods that are WSAVA compliant and not associated with dogs developing nmDCM. You don't have to feed them, but it is not necessary to tear down the choices of other people.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hildae said:


> Those are foods that are WSAVA compliant and not associated with dogs developing nmDCM. You don't have to feed them, but it is not necessary to tear down the choices of other people.


WSAVA compliant and WSAVA "approved" - these are words that are thrown around by a lot of people and many times I do not believe people know what that means other than somebody posted a very short list of commercial brands somewhere.

Meanwhile it is worth pointing out that FDA posted a HUGE list of complaints referencing food which were fed by owners whose dogs developed DCM. On that list, you had enough mentions of HIlls/Science Diet, Iams, and Purina Pro Plan to indicate those foods as well - Hills/SD especially. Which btw, to me indicates that attempting to pin down a solely nutritional cause of DCM is not scientific. It's a multi faceted issue. It is worth noting that the same time as the discovery of DCM, the very same cardiologist leading that charge is also pushing for breeders to do echos on their breeding dogs because they discovered that heart defects were slipping into the breeding pool.


----------



## ravi87 (Jun 4, 2020)

yeah it sucks. Thankfully , I was able to get a couple of bags from my local pet smart. Hopefully RC resolves it soon.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Megora said:


> WSAVA compliant and WSAVA "approved" - these are words that are thrown around by a lot of people and many times I do not believe people know what that means other than somebody posted a very short list of commercial brands somewhere.
> 
> Meanwhile it is worth pointing out that FDA posted a HUGE list of complaints referencing food which were fed by owners whose dogs developed DCM. On that list, you had enough mentions of HIlls/Science Diet, Iams, and Purina Pro Plan to indicate those foods as well - Hills/SD especially.


I DO know what it means and I've done plenty of research on the subject for my own peace of mind. If you have a food to recommend to the OP please do. But again, do not tear down the choices of others simply because you feel you "know better." If you have credentials in canine nutrition, I would definitely be interested to hear your thoughts on nmDCM, as it is a very fraught subject. If not, do try to be polite when you don't share someone else's opinion on kibble.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I highly suggest.



> You don't have to feed them, but it is not necessary to tear down the choices of other people.
> 
> If not, do try to be polite when you don't share someone else's opinion on kibble.


You need to take your own advice. No offense. 

My initial comment was simply that there are a lot of good dog food brands out there which people have no complaints about and quite honestly have not had as many problems as others have while trying to feed a very limited selection of dog foods - which their dogs simply do not thrive on.

Unfortunately with DCM - a lot of people have turned into food bullies about it - and unfortunately there is very little science involved. You do not have to feed one of five brands - that is what leads to food shortages, which folks are finding with RC. It's also what leads to serious health issues. There needs to be common sense when you own a dog.

**** Adding for clarification. I have not suggested any brand of dog food and I find with the current contentious environment that surrounds any discussion of dog food that any time you suggest a brand that is not included on a very narrow list of foods, all heck breaks loose. I will simply say that go elsewhere or talk in person to folks who used to be very enthusiastic about one or more brand mentioned above, and you will find that because of complaints with either the shortages or company response to problems with new formulas, many of them are switching gears and either feeding other brands (Bil Jac, Annamaet, Victor, etc) never mentioned with the DCM stuff or they are outright feeding brands that had very minor mentions with the DCM stuff, but are very solidly trusted - like a Farmina. <= I'm not feeding any of those brands I mention here, fwiw. Closest would be my sister feeds Farmina to her collie.

I feel bad for anyone who feels like they are stuck feeding a very small selection of foods. I repeat my initial comment here in that - there are other options that the dogs thrive on. You just will not find them in certain groups (meaning DCM groups elsewhere) where there is a lot of bullying and limiting of alternate opinions.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I think working together and multiple opinions will be beneficial to all members on this board.


----------

